# Miscarriage in progress - is it over



## Siobhan Malachi (Aug 30, 2013)

5w2d - positive HPT - told everyone (unexpected at 40 - didn't think it was possible since we had tried for nearly 3 years when we tried for our second when our first was 2 - our first will be 10 in November - he was most excited)

6w - first visit, referred to MFM due to unmanaged type 2 diabetes (slacker I know) (MFM wanted viability US OB said not necessary)

7w - meet with MFM, first ultrasound to date pregnancy ordered - empty gestational sac, follow up US scheduled for 8w2d

7w3d - brown spotting started (didn't stop until progressed to red)

7w5d - OB ordered hcg count and moved ultrasound to 8w

8w - US empty gestational sac growth to 17 from 13 blighted ovum suspected but needed to wait for hcg count

8w1d - blighted ovum confirmed - explained to son he was for sure a big brother to an angel, posted goodbye to angel baby (Siobhan Malachi) on facebook - most awesome sign from the heavens just after

8w5d - spotting progressed to red but comfortable going to office

8w6d - progressed to bleeding not comfortable going to the office in case of bleeding more than a pad an hour

9w - mild contractions lower abdomen that felt productive - jelly like clots maybe 1-2 Tbs for about 3 hours only filled one pad in the whole time besides what I left in the toilet

9w1d - different feeling contractions more backache, feeling full, they didn't really feel productive for almost 12 hours then sudden diarrhea and a plop, think it may have been the sac - its about the size of my thumb with a somewhat bulbous component maybe the size of a grape but not the clear sac I've seen pictures of, my best description of the tissue is fibrous

9w2d today - light bleeding thought everything had passed but then it seems contractions/feeling full is back so I started searching for others' experiences and wonder if it is not over

I never passed anything that looked like liver or plum sized clots or had extreme pain or bled anywhere near a pad an hour or bled like a faucet. After I described what I passed yesterday to OB nurse she said clots can look like tissue so now I'm not sure if it is the sac/placenta or if there is more to come.

I may or may not have testing done on what I have passed but in either case I plan to bury the remains. I'm now wondering if I have them all.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I want to bump this so it doesn't get lost.

Big hugs to you as you work through this, and I hope you get some help from the other posters here. <3


----------



## taichimom (Jul 5, 2013)

So sorry for your ordeal.

I can't tell you for sure if it is over. If you are cramping and/or having contraction like pain, it can mean that your body is trying to get something out.

Once it is all out, the cramping usually stops and bleeding slows down. But it can stop and start and stop and start again too. Some of it depends on how far along you are and how far along the baby was when it stopped growing.

the way doctors make sure it is over is by doing an US and/or monitoring your hcg levels, making sure they go to 0.

I can just share my two mc experiences.

1st mc was at 5.5 weeks started as spotting, then bled and cramped like AF. Third day passed a grape sized blob, which was the sac, embryo and placenta. Bleeding and cramping immediately stopped. Was done with it.

2nd mc - started as spotting which progressed to AF like bleeding by end of day. Middle of the night bleeding heavily- pad an hour and passing grapefruit sized clots. I thought it was over. Bled and lower abdomen sore all the next day.

24 hours later had more contraction like cramps. Went to dr and my cervix was open and I passed the "products of conception". Bleeding slowed down, but over the next few days had episodes of cramping and passing chunks of tissue. Bleeding then slowed to spotting after 5 days and after 10 was over.

HTH!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

As the previous poster said, I can't tell you it is over either.

I went in for spotting/bleeding (small pea sized clots) at almost 12 weeks and was told I was miscarrying (blighted ovum). The sac was measuring just over 8 weeks. I continued light spotting, and two days after the bleeding had started I began contracting. It was a period of about 4-5 hours of passing large clots with significant blood loss, and what felt like contractions. I still felt kind of awful for another two days and continued to pass large clots occasionally. After the last significant clot passed I remember feeling immediately better, the bleeding continued for almost 2 weeks afterward though.

My doctor had scheduled me to go in for repeat HCG draws to make sure that things were progressing appropriately, if you aren't sure you might consider going in so they can tell you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Siobhan Malachi (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing and much love to you for going through this twice.

My next hcg is Thursday. In last two days I've manage to produce a few smaller clots and 1 clot with tissue about the size of a mike n ike. Based on your experiences maybe I'm in the passing chunks phase. I've been trying to find descriptions of the placenta at 9 weeks but the search has been challenging and a bit tiring.

I think I need to ban myself from the internet for a day or two and maybe do some laundry.


----------



## leanne87 (Oct 20, 2013)

I am 6weeks 4 days pregnant. I believe i may be experiencing a miscarriage but i am so unsure, as i have been losing small amounts of blood/ spotting from when i found out i was pregnant. Went for a scan this thursday gone and the scan showed a sac at 5 to 6 weeks. Doctor was happy with it and booked me in for a scan in 2 weeks time. This friday the day after my scan i was still having small spotting as normal went to the toilet and wiped myself to find a small white blob no bigger than a 5p pence, no blood around it, no plantcenta or clots?? I was baffled by this i had shown my mum who said that this was not a miscarriage, i believe that this was the sac but not had no pain before this happened. I carried on bleeding and still bleeding but not even enough to cover a panty liner i have a dull ache in my abdominal and had very very small clots not even as big a pea?? I rang the hospital and they have booked me in for a scan this wednesday coming. I am so confused as i still feel pregnant and my nipples are still killing me. Its a long wait till wednesday to find out. Can anyone please give me a little information thanks


----------



## taichimom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Leanne-

I can only share my experience of my mc at 5.5 weeks. Was bleeding like the beginning of my period. Then when I was on the toilet a grape-sized blob came out. There was some pinkish and some grey matter and some blood. I can't tell you if that was a m/c or not. You may be beginning one, or you could just be having some early pregnancy spotting. I know of a few women who have mc'd a twin and went on to have the other baby. The waiting game SUCKS! While I was devastated by both my mc's there was the relief when it was over and I could start getting back to normal.

Good Luck!


----------

